
Unlicense Yourself: Set Your Code Free - loop22
http://unlicense.org
======
anotheryou
Why not CC0?

Btw: is there a license that excludes military use?

~~~
loop22
The closest would be the JSON licence.

"The Software shall be used for Good, not Evil"
[http://www.json.org/license.html](http://www.json.org/license.html)

~~~
anotheryou
haha. But both sides allways fight for the good side. Well at at least the
death-star might be out of question.

